# 3 simple projects



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_ Da cookie dough will b mine,natural cork 4 a customer,eva 4 a reel good friend of mine.:dance:_


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Havn been postn n awhile so here u go 2coolers tell me wut u think. _


----------



## SurfSider713 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats Really Clean Work As Always John..!! I Like The First Rod, But Then You Already Knew That... Lol..


----------



## Jleyva123 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think they look great


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet work john, its about time you posted up some of your work bro.were's the rest of the pics.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

dont' take this the wrong way but take a good look at the natural cork & tell me what you see thats very different from the other two.


----------



## bass hawg (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it the foregrip the natural and eva has?


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

bass hawg said:


> Is it the foregrip the natural and eva has?


No


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

I like that "cookie dough" one!



Raymond Adams said:


> dont' take this the wrong way but take a good look at the natural cork & tell me what you see thats very different from the other two.


Is this one of those things where you have to stare at the picture until you see a lion or something??

I suck at those!

Apparently if you look long enough there's a waterfall in this picture


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

What waterfall?


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*I C*

Hmmm, at least I know now that I'm not the only one seeing a waterfall. I C the exact thing Owen, BTW I suck at the guessing game too. Different looking reel seat on one of the pix. But to be honest I C the waterfall. BTW Cool rods, simple but Cool.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok,
Here is what I'm talking about but first, this is just an observation and not a critique. In fact, I have a bass rod I built for myself that has the same type of lip.

One thing that really caught my eye was how well the shape & angle of the Fuji ASC reel seat was matched & continued thru to the grip where the grip meets the seat on both the "cookie dough" & EVA handles. It really looks SHARP!
Then I noticed that the natural cork handle did not have that same "attention to detail". Also, on the cookie dough and the EVA the edges of all of the grip pieces are smoothly rounded while the natural cork edges remain rather sharp & flat by comparison. 

I'm going to speculate or make any assumptions. Just an observation.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

OwenD said:


> I like that "cookie dough" one!
> 
> Is this one of those things where you have to stare at the picture until you see a lion or something??
> 
> ...


Still haven't seen the waterfall. Do you have to squint just right or am I doing some thing wrong?


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm with you Mark. Where do you have to stare to see the waterfall,someone help please.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I did go 2 far on natural cork handle but everybody not perfect like u Raymond,no hard feeling's here I thought I'de let u know.Thankx Owend 4 da waterfall.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm far from perfect myself & like I said, my bass rod has the same lip as the Fuji ACS don't fit the CF tubing I used quite perfect. My rod so no biggie but for a client I would have to have them look & feel first.

The only reason I brought it up is you said the natural cork one is for a customer & some clients can be very astute.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

My client was k with that,I made sure he was pleased with it.dat 1 there has recoils on it&da eva has micro guides.Cookie dough is mine,I haven't decided wut I'm going with.da client don't like his wrist 2 sit up high.Thankx Fishtoys.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome kutb8t


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Still don't see no friggen waterfall. Guess my eyes need checked?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Good looking setups!!


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice kutb8t! Really like the cookie dough, first time i've seen it. How do you like the micro's? I've never used them.


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Kut - in the 1st pic - what type of reel seat is that?


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Thankx coastal bent,Freshy never used micro b4,I've used size 7 & it works really good,KappaSig, da reel seat is a regular fugi reel seat from FTU. _


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Thankx SurfSider713,Abz400,Freshy_


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_Boss Hawg da cork is burral cork rings frm FTU,I form my own,I didn't understand (eva has),I try 2 stay close 2 all custom build,I like da challenge. _


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice grip work, John! Cookie dough, huh? I like it. Those look like Fuji ACS seats, KappaSig.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

All three nice lookin' sticks.


OK Owen, what's the gig? I'm like the others and don't see a waterfall (or water for that matter). I've tried everything, squinting, holding the computer monitor at an angle, wore 3-D glasses, had a couple of beers, stood on my head and still I don't see it. My son came in the room and said "nice waterfall" so I guess there's a trick to it. Must be an Aussie thing...


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Zombie said:


> My son came in the room and said "nice waterfall" so I guess there's a trick to it. Must be an Aussie thing...


Hey I said "apparently" there's a waterfall.
I've never seen it myself.

I'm guessing your son is under 12... or...


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

All I see is a waterfall. Is there supposed to be a fish in there somewhere? Nice grips, by the way. Little imperfections never bothered me. A very wise man once told me that you can spend your whole life striving for perfection but that you will never achieve it.


----------

